# Ventilateur, Sonde thermique et changement de DD



## Luxless (29 Septembre 2012)

Salut à tous ! 

Le disque dur de mon iMac 27" (fin 2010) vient de lâcher. Je voudrais donc le changer. Je sais que celui d'origine c'était un Scorpio Black de chez WD. Vous me conseillez de remettre exactement le même ? Je voudrais éviter d'avoir des problèmes de ventilation... Je sais que la sonde pose probleme de temps en temps. 

En parlant de cette fameuse sonde, pourriez vous m'indiquer comment s'effectuent les branchements exactement ? Je ne suis pas sur de savoir faire correctement. La prise sur le disque dur comporte 6 broches et la sonde de l'iMac seulement 4. 

Je viens de mettre un disque dur provisoire dedans (un scorpio green de chez WD) et la ventilation s'emballe à fond, je sais pas pk....

Merci pour toutes vos réponses, 

Lux'


----------



## Luxless (29 Septembre 2012)

Personne pour me guider ?


----------



## Luxless (2 Octobre 2012)

Personne ne peut me dire pourquoi la ventilation s'emballe à fond ? 

Ni quel disque dur me conseiller ?


----------



## renan35 (3 Octobre 2012)

le ventillo s'emballe car à partir d'une certaine generation, (ca doite etre 2009 ou 2010), les imac doivent avoir un DD à firmware apple car sinon la sonde de temperature est pas détectée donc le ventillo à fond.

il y a beaucoup de forum sur le sujet.


----------



## Luxless (3 Octobre 2012)

Oui mais je n'ai rien trouvé de bien concluant avec la foction recherche du forum, c'est pourquoi je me suis permis de recréer un sujet. 

Pour ce qui est du disque je viens de recommander exactement le même que celui initialement inclus. Je devrais le recevoir dans la semaine. J'espère que le mac ne ventilera pas comme un fou...


----------



## LaJague (4 Octobre 2012)

http://exirion.net/ssdfanctrl/

ca doit bien marcher aussi pour un HDD ...


----------



## Luxless (4 Octobre 2012)

J'aurai voulu éviter ce genre de solutions logicielles... ce n'est pas top on sait jamais si y'a un souci, le ventilo ne s'adaptera pas...


----------



## LaJague (4 Octobre 2012)

heu ... c est la que tu as tout faux

en smart le ventilo est géré par osx , perso pas de soucis il ventile quand  il faut


----------



## HACKER59 (4 Octobre 2012)

les ventillo s abal car tu a changer le hdd apple par un non apple donc les ventillo s emballe le meilleur moyen est de court circuité la sonde

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h18 ----------

les ventillo s abal car tu a changer le hdd apple par un non apple donc les ventillo s emballe le meilleur moyen est de court circuité la sonde  ou de commander un hdd chez apple


----------



## subsole (4 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,
Jette un oeil de ce côté.
====> Un autre moyen de changer le disque dur d'un iMac 2011


----------



## HACKER59 (4 Octobre 2012)

sa ne marchera pas c un 2010 le sien


----------



## subsole (4 Octobre 2012)

HACKER59 a dit:


> sa ne marchera pas c un 2010 le sien



 Effectivement, alors la solution hard, est de laisser le DD interne et d'ajouter le SSD.
Sinon, c'est la solution logiciel de HACKER59, je n'ai pas testé.


----------

